# Hello everyone



## tinat (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello, my name is Tina I am in Pennsylvania, USA. I am new to the whole mouse breeding game. Began as a feeder breeder for my snake after getting some nasty looking mice from a couple pet stores that I didnt even feel safe feeding my Gollum (ball python). However from the time I got a gray and white spotted mouse, appropriately named Spot, I knew he was gonna be a pet. I also have an albino, or PEW ?? female named Mamma who has 3 wk old babies, both of our first litters!! 16 of em. I fell in love with the little fellows especially Spot who is super friendly, Mamma is a little more cautious and prefers to just be petted and had fed in her cage not actually handled, but shes getting better. Im not sure what Spot would be considered, a pied I think?? And the babies, 13 are PEW and one is black, a self black ? but has a silver belly, 2 brownish ones that I guess are agouti?? I will post pics under Genetics for help with identifications!! Got the whole sexing thing down, not too hard. Glad to find a forum that isnt soooo against feeder breeder, as I treat my feeders quite well too. Better than the pet stores thats sure. Thanks. Tina


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome; I just joined a week ago myself. I'll have to take a look now for pix of your meeces!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum, Don't forget to add yourself to our frapper map


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Tina and welcome,

My word you have a real melting pot of meeces there don't you? They sound gorgeous. Pics would be great. I will be putting pics up of mine as soon as I have worked out how to use both the digital camera and the computer properly. I went to information technology class with Fred Flinstone I'm afraid!


----------

